# Would a Bachelors from TNAR fulfill the prerequisite for MDiv at RTS, PRTS etc?



## Polanus1561 (Jul 27, 2015)

as above


----------



## JOwen (Jul 27, 2015)

John Yap said:


> as above



What is TNAR?

Blessings,


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2015)

I assume tnars.net is what he refers to. 

Assuming this is accurate and up-to-date, I would assume PRTS would accept a B.A. from TNARS. [ http://www.tnars.net/about/recognition-and-affiliation/ ] I would recommend checking beforehand with the institution(s) you're looking at.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 27, 2015)

It is not accredited so I sincerely doubt RTS will accept it. However since it is an affiliate of ARTS while PRTS is a member, I would check into it there.


----------



## Andres (Jul 27, 2015)

Why don't you email someone with admissions from the schools? They will answer you question 100% without any guesswork.


----------

